# CPR 360 ZOLL Monitor! Video



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 22, 2014)

I recently watched a video, called CPR360 "EMS pit crew" about a medic that went into cardiac arrest. It was a great video on how the rate and depth and quality of good CPR can be effective. It also showed a monitor called ZOLL and it will actually show you how deep you are pushing. Great tool.:mellow:

http://www.cpr360.org/?utm_source=E...m_campaign=CPS140415007&o_eid=4336G7805512I2I


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2014)

Any new monitors that are bought in my whole county (public and private) have to have real time CPR feedback


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow. That was probably the most realistic mockup video I've ever seen.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 22, 2014)

I had to watch it a few times over too to see if it was real. But I looked like a reenactment to me. But the story about the ER physician's father was dramatic. You can tell that the ER doc. was choking up tears while he was telling the story about how his father's cardiac event was on how poor the perfusion was and the rate and quality and how they paused in between shocks and so forth. "Rate Depth and Quality is important. :mellow:


----------

